# Legit pug breeders in the midwest???



## jensen_jen (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for any reputable pug breeders in the midwest. My family lives in Iowa and we currently have an almost 10 year old pug and are looking to add another to the mix. There is only one pug breeder currently in Iowa and they don't seem very reputable to me. I was hoping some of you would have experience with good breeders in the midwest. Thanks!

Jen


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

It's really hard to tell from just a website, but these people seem like they may be on the up and up. http://www.millerclanpugs.com/


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the Pug Dog Club of America's breeder directory: http://pugs.org/breeder-directory/

They also have breeder selection tips to help you evaluate breeders: http://pugs.org/breeder-selection-tips/


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> It's really hard to tell from just a website, but these people seem like they may be on the up and up. http://www.millerclanpugs.com/


I would not consider that a responsible breeder, but everyone has their own ideas of what responsibility is in a breeder.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> I would not consider that a responsible breeder, but everyone has their own ideas of what responsibility is in a breeder.


Honestly, I have no idea. It's wayyy too hard to tell from websites, and I have no idea what one looks for in a pug. What specifically didn't you like about them though?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Wait. Cognitive exercise. I got this. 

1.) Looks like they may breed their own males and females together. Always a little iffy. 
2.) They ship their puppies. (Not sure if people consider that a red flag)
3.) They don't talk about health testing.
4.) They call themselves hobby breeders.
5.) They don't have pictures posted of all their breeding stock, along with health test results from each.
6.) No reference to what they may do with their dogs. What in the world do you do with pugs other than show them?

ETA: Ew. Also they have an autoplay song on one of their pages.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, there are quite a few really iffy pug breeders from Iowa. Yeah, contact the breed club. You may have to end up looking outside Iowa though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> Wait. Cognitive exercise. I got this.
> 
> 1.) Looks like they may breed their own males and females together. Always a little iffy.
> *Poor breeders normally ONLY use their own stock but good breeders certainly can too.*
> ...


Responses in bold.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chimunga said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. It's wayyy too hard to tell from websites, and I have no idea what one looks for in a pug. *What specifically didn't you like about them though?*


Overall I am against the perpetuation of dogs with pinched nostrils it's just not something I can support. If I could see a breeder producing pugs with open normal nostrils, or actively trying to, and doing health testing that would be a recommendation from me unfortunately after searching the internet for an hour or so I haven't been able to find that.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Keechak said:


> Overall I am against the perpetuation of dogs with pinched nostrils it's just not something I can support. If I could see a breeder producing pugs with open normal nostrils, or actively trying to, and doing health testing that would be a recommendation from me unfortunately after searching the internet for an hour or so I haven't been able to find that.


I agree. If you're going to go that route, it would just be better to breed a comparable companion breed that wasn't brachycephalic in the first place. Is there a reason people started breeding them like that? Other than they look.... cute, I guess? I have a fondness for frenchies. But overall, I never really got the allure of dogs like that. 

But there is a distinct difference between this: 



and this:



Although I know nothing about pugs, so that may just be an age or lighting thing.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Actually, after looking around a little, long nosed brachycephalic dogs can be quite lovely. I'm surprised they're not more popular. Or maybe that's why Puggles are a popular mix.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Wait. Cognitive exercise. I got this.
> 
> 1.) Looks like they may breed their own males and females together. Always a little iffy.
> Poor breeders normally ONLY use their own stock but good breeders certainly can too.
> ...


Agreed. Also, they only offer a 1 year health guarantee, which is completely useless. Most genetic health issues can't be detected until the dog is at least 2 years old. And I would never, EVER buy from a breeder that doesn't test for Pug Dog Encephalitis. The test has been developed fairly recently, but I would expect any reputable breeder to jump on it, as PDE is 100% lethal.


----------

